# The metropolitan opera gala 1991 -2016 ?



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Watching this lately with friends, we were wondering: are there any plans to do this also in 2016.
It means after all it is 50 years on Lincoln centre.
Any news fro out there?
Thanks in advance:tiphat:


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

I've looked and saw nothing. The closest I saw was Renée Fleming's 25th anniversary since her debut here. It would be neat. We already spent our budget on tickets this season, but I think for an event like that, it would be too good to pass up.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lyricus said:


> I've looked and saw nothing. The closest I saw was Renée Fleming's 25th anniversary since her debut here. It would be neat. We already spent our budget on tickets this season, but I think for an event like that, it would be too good to pass up.


Thank you, I found that to, love to be there


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

We may not be talking about the same thing.
In the spring of 2016 on Sunday, April 10 there will be a gala dinner hosted by Opera News at the Plaza Hotel in Manhattan awarding the following honorees:
Joseph Calleja, Elena Garanca, Waltraut Meier, Anna Netrebko and Jose van Dam


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You are right Nina but as they are going to give a big( the Met that is) bash in honour of the 50 e anniversary people should be noticed by now in my opinion


----------

